# Tastes like kife!!!!



## crunched (Aug 18, 2006)

Pulled a crop.......been cursed from the get-go.....another story.
Never grown weed that tastes SO bad!!!!  The buzz is "good".
Used lots of water coming off, get rid of the nutes.  Hang for 2 days w/ a dehumid.  3rd day, trim and lay on screen til crunchie.  Sweat in a bag over heat to get moist.  Lay out again over heat to get crunchie again...that's the process i've used for years.
Could be the inferior bud or am I being a cave-man?  
Input anyone?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

you could turn it into great hash..........


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2006)

hmmm crunched...if it's a "tried and true" method that you've used years satisfactory, I would have to think "strain" related.
"BUT"..IMO, you're rushing the process of drying and curing and not recieving the full benefit of a slow proper cure.
  During the curing process, a beneficial chemical chnge actually occurs in the buds that takes time, breaking down sugars, chlorophyll, ect. and converting non-active canaboids into 'active'.  It simply can't be "forced" by rushing the process. "IMHO" 
  I work in a fairly arid climate,(average 10-30% RH) no 'de'humidifier required. I prefer to hang, but a rack is fine, too(either the entire plant or individual stems) in a dark (or at least "light restricted") area with good air circulation, but not a fan directly blowing on the buds, untill the stems "snap" when bent. Depending on the RH, bud density, how well the plant was watered at harvest, ect., this usually takes between 5 and 10 days. At this point, I like to trim any excess leaf that was left before hanging. I put it in the jars "ready to smoke". 
Once the stems have crisped up, I like "sealed" jars for the cure.  
Don't 'crowd' the buds into the jars. Leave room for some air. Open the jars daily for at least an hour to let them 'breath', for _at least_ 2 weeks. I don't like to see any "sweat"/condensation in the jars. That is too wet and can/will promote mold. Everyday when you open the jars for airing, smell them. If at anytime you have an ammonia odor, remove the buds from the jars and let them dry for a few hours before replacing and restarting the cureing. 
A slow, proper cure can improve potency by up to 30%(so I have read) and most definately makes for a smoother tastier smoke.


----------



## Samual (Aug 31, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm crunched...if it's a "tried and true" method that you've used years satisfactory, I would have to think "strain" related.
> "BUT"..IMO, you're rushing the process of drying and curing and not recieving the full benefit of a slow proper cure.
> During the curing process, a beneficial chemical chnge actually occurs in the buds that takes time, breaking down sugars, chlorophyll, ect. and converting non-active canaboids into 'active'. It simply can't be "forced" by rushing the process. "IMHO"
> I work in a fairly arid climate,(average 10-30% RH) no 'de'humidifier required. I prefer to hang, but a rack is fine, too(either the entire plant or individual stems) in a dark (or at least "light restricted") area with good air circulation, but not a fan directly blowing on the buds, untill the stems "snap" when bent. Depending on the RH, bud density, how well the plant was watered at harvest, ect., this usually takes between 5 and 10 days. At this point, I like to trim any excess leaf that was left before hanging. I put it in the jars "ready to smoke".
> ...


 

Thanks to this GREAT post, I don't have to ask how to cure now.

Great Post!!


----------



## Samual (Aug 31, 2006)

Hick,

One more question, when they are curing in the jars do they need to me in darness or does it matter?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 31, 2006)

i know you asked Hick....but IMO its best to keep the jars in the dark...any light degrades the THC....now it may be a slow degrading...but nonetheless, top potency is what we aim for


----------



## Samual (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the help LdyLunatic, that's the second time you've helped me. I appreciate it and with this grow I need all the help I can get, because I pulled it early! 

Cheers!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 1, 2006)

I just did the same, but decided to cure some of mine and it's turned out alright. Keep away from humidity and light like aforementioned and you should be alright.


----------

